# Your Michael Jackson Top 10



## sasha1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi All...

In light of the King of Pops untimely death...I realise some or most of you will be fed up with hearing about it. But I was wondering if you were a fan of his...or liked his music what would your Top 10 be...its taken me a while to narrow mine down but here goes:

1:   Billie Jean

2:   Thriller

3:   Rock with You

4:   Wanna Be Startin' Something

5:   Smooth Criminal

6:   Aint No Sunshine

7:   Remember The Time

8:   Scream

9:   You Rock My World

10:  Dont stop till you get enough

I could have gone on and on with this chart.

Thriller the Album stayed in the American Top 19 for a record breaking 80 weeks

Heidi


----------



## Steff (Jun 27, 2009)

mine are 
1, smooth criminal 
2, thriller
3, beat it
4, billy jean
5, earth song
6,you are not alone
7,wanna be starting somethin
8, ABC
9,ain't no sunshine
10, rockin robin


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 28, 2009)

Heres my top two..

I only like Don't Stop Till You Get Enough and the Thriller single. The first one is on the jukebox.


----------



## runner (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmmmm  Brilliant musician, showman and dancer.  Beatufiful black person, not so good white...Totaly screwed up human being, and success overshadowed by accusations of paedophilia which sadly I thing were true....


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 28, 2009)

sorry i dont have a jacko top 10 as i didnt really like his music. it was ok but not really my style.


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2009)

brightontez said:


> Heres my top two..
> 
> I only like Don't Stop Till You Get Enough and the Thriller single. The first one is on the jukebox.



yup thriller great vid


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 28, 2009)

Mine Are ; 

1.  Smooth Criminal 

2.  Dirty Diana 

3.  Thriller 

4.  Bad 

5.  Billy Jean

6.  Beat It 

7.  Can You Feel It

8.  I just Cant Stop Loving You

9.  Wanna Be Starting Something

10. The Way You Make Me Feel 



My All Time Favourite Is Defo Smooth Criminal ,Love It Loud !!!


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mine Are ;
> 
> 1.  Smooth Criminal
> 
> ...



ahh we agree at last hahahaaah o/j


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ahh we agree at last hahahaaah o/j





Hmmm here you go then as we finally agree lol grrrrr 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Hg-IRZk4D0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex30DYwQlHU


----------



## katie (Jun 29, 2009)

runner said:


> Beatufiful black person, not so good white...




Hehe so true.  I fancied him when I was little and he was black.  He probably would have fancied me too (sorry, couldn't resist).

My top 10 off the top of my head is:

1. Man in the mirror
2. Thriller
3. Don't stop til you get enough
4. The Way You Make Me Feel 
5. Bad
6. Earth Song
7. Black or White
8. Earth Song
9. Smooth Criminal 
10. Beat It


----------



## Corrine (Jun 29, 2009)

runner said:


> Hmmmm  Brilliant musician, showman and dancer.  Beatufiful black person, not so good white...Totaly screwed up human being, and success overshadowed by accusations of paedophilia which sadly I thing were true....



I agree with you Runner - loved most of his music, especially Man in the Mirror, Thriller, Dirty Diana, I just cant stop loving you, Billie Jean......

But unfortunately I think the world has forgotten the 'other side'....


----------



## katie (Jul 7, 2009)

Is anyone watching the MJ memorial thing? Stevie wonder is so awesome <3


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 7, 2009)

watching channel five now, pretty moving stuff!!!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm watching BBC 2...and I'm crying loads...totally gutted

Well done to young Shaheen...you were amazing

Heidi


----------



## katie (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah Shaheen was a highlight! It was so sad when MJ's daughter spoke, almost made me cry aww


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2009)

i watched something on e4 music last night some awards that his sister turned up to and spoke movingly


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 8, 2009)

Grrr I missed it !!! I have all these channels but have not turned the tv on for a week at least


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 8, 2009)

Addict have you lost the remote?? Try down the back of the sofa!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 8, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Addict have you lost the remote?? Try down the back of the sofa!



He he no I know where the remote is but I'm not really a tv person at the moment , I'm enjoying music alot more , I always have something playing


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> He he no I know where the remote is but I'm not really a tv person at the moment , I'm enjoying music alot more , I always have something playing



I know what you mean, if I spend the evening in front of the tv (not often) I feel wasted, tired, brain dead (more than usual) but if I have some choones on and am doing stuff, even if it's not a lot, I feel like a better person. TV is evil! But some of it is great!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 8, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> I know what you mean, if I spend the evening in front of the tv (not often) I feel wasted, tired, brain dead (more than usual) but if I have some choones on and am doing stuff, even if it's not a lot, I feel like a better person. TV is evil! But some of it is great!



Ha ha Ross , I think maybe you have thought too much in to that theory  evil indeed!!  thats only all those damn soaps grrr, what a waste of airtime  Yes give me music anytime , louder the better lol music is mood enhancing I find


----------

